# The car you would never buy



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

What is the car you would never wanna buy?
I mean the ugliest, most boring, worst engineered, just complete opposite of BMW...


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Just off the top of my head...

AMC Pacer


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

Hehe, that's a good one but I meant cars that you can buy nowadays.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## jordanLINY (Sep 15, 2002)

Pontiac Aztek.


----------



## lip277 (Jan 7, 2002)

Toyota Echo....
:yikes:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

It may be a predictable response from me, but it would be my honest answer-


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

EDIT:

My company bought one of these two months ago and I had to drive it last week.










Yuck! I haven't driven a FW car in ages. I thought the rubber bands in the engine would snap. The steering is awful, handling non-existent. Overall, a big fat :thumbdwn:

Once again reaffirming my desire to NEVER own a 1) Japanese car, 2) a FW Japanese car, and 3) an automatic, FW Japanese car.

'Nuff said.

Patrick


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Can anyone name the cars (there are two)?
> 
> Patrick *


One appears to be a Lada 1.2. I'm guessing the other is a Trabant.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *I'm guessing the other is a Trabant. *


:eeps: :eeps: :eeps:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's a link for you: Trabant Racing Team. That *must* be an oxymoron.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *One appears to be a Lada 1.2. I'm guessing the other is a Trxxxxx. *


NEVER mention that word ... 

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Cliff3 said:


> *One appears to be a Lada 1.2. I'm guessing the other is a Trabant. *


Sorry, yes, your answers are correct.

You win my autographed copy of "The Joshua Tree" CD. Or would you prefer "Rattle and Hum"?

I have recently lost complete interest in that band for some reason ... 

Patrick


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I love it, the racing version specs:

Engine Details: 1.1 litre, 2-stroke, advanced cycle 2-cylinder engine. Developing 14 b.h.p, at 2500 r.p.m 

Performance 0-100 km/h: 21 seconds. Top speed: 112km/h

Fuel Consumption: 7.6 litres/100km 


The street version probably has a 0-100 km/h time of, oh say, Tuesday.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *
> 
> I have recently lost complete interest in that band for some reason ...
> 
> Patrick *


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Hehehehehe.

I used drive those Lada's (2101 (1.2L), 2105(1.3L) and finally 2121 (4x4 Niva/1.6L). Considering these cars had no power, they were still fun to toss around (especially in the winter ) - RWD with poor suspension. 

But for Russia back in the 70-80's those cars were OK. 

As for what new car I would never buy:

The new butt-ugly US-version Camry and Accord. Throw in the new 7 series too.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *     *


:dunno: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *     *


I'm glad it's not just me.

If I'm listening to radio and they come on, I have to change the station.

I can't help it. If I listen, I picture THIS GUY outside the gates of Bono's house. Whimpering.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

MSRP: $19,700.

:yikes:



:banghead:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *I GUARANTEE he did the same with the pics I posted of myself. *


nope
not on my webspace


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

For a second I was laughing at the fact that people posted their pics...then I saw you had mine. Totally forgot about that thread. :banghead:

freak.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Mystikal said:


> *For a second I was laughing at the fact that people posted their pics...then I saw you had mine. Totally forgot about that thread. :banghead:
> 
> freak. *


Glad to see I'm not on his computer :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb: what's w/ the all leather outfit? what kinda night clubs do you hang out in. :lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Alan F said:


> *Glad to see I'm not on his computer :thumbup: *


wait a sec--how'd I miss that Donny O. pic?

Be back in a sec...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

HW said:


> *atyclb: what's w/ the all leather outfit? what kinda night clubs do you hang out in. :lmao: *


neither of those articles are leather


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Here's a link for you: Trabant Racing Team. That must be an oxymoron. *


That's a great link!!! My favorite must be the 601 TSV PolitBuro. I'd take that over an EXT any day, sight unseen


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

This automobile is responsible for the increasing air pollution, the severity of injuries in accidents, higher insurance rates, and generally making the roads more unpleasant and hazardous for the car driving population.

The Ford Explorer is a auto I will never buy.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *neither of those articles are leather *


Are any of those "articles" PVC? :dunno:  

That really is an interesting picture of you ...

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

HW said:


> *gee, to me that looks like a mb a-class or a class of car that mb created. :dunno: i hardly think that that car is really representative of a "japanese" car. if that were true then someone can testdrive a vw fox or opel astra and proclaim that all german cars suck.  :tsk: :dunno: i generally pass judgement only after i've had a good (# of) sampling. *


It is nothing like the A Class. It represents a Japanese car well because it has no taste or imigination put into it -- MY opinion. The Opel Astra, although made in either Germany or the UK (Vauxhall) is a shitty GMC product. I have no clue what a VW Fox is.

Patrick


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Are any of those "articles" PVC? :dunno:
> 
> That really is an interesting picture of you ...
> 
> Patrick *


polyester pants, shirt is made of "man-made" materials 

you should see the boots I was wearing! :yikes:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *polyester pants, shirt is made of "man-made" materials
> 
> you should see the boots I was wearing! :yikes: *


Being that you live in Texas ... maybe not! 

:dunno:










:yikes:

Patrick


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

May I add ANOTHER vehicle I would never buy-


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Being that you live in Texas ... maybe not!
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


I'll take a pic of the boots tonite


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *May I add ANOTHER vehicle I would never buy-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you gave up lurking at the .org :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *I'll take a pic of the boots tonite  *


Ok. I guess I should have Photoshopped Platinum in place of the gold ... 

Patrick


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

You may, but I have to ask: what is it? :dunno: Never lurked at the .org ...



TD said:


> *May I add ANOTHER vehicle I would never buy-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *You may, but I have to ask: what is it? :dunno: Never lurked at the .org ... *


He's only making that reference as this pic is posted near the top of the page there right now.

Yup. I lurked this morning. It's infrequent but I still do it occasionally.

And, per the post there, that is a pic of the new X3.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

TD said:


> *And, per the post there, that is a pic of the new X3. *


No shit! I thought it was going to compete with the Volvo XC90. Not looking like that! 

Patrick


----------

